# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  اكاديميه الدوليه للعلوم الصحيه

## بيسان

السلام عليكم


شباااااااااب اني سمعت عنها وفيها اقساااااااام حلوه

وحتى السعر اوكي علمي 41 الف 

وادبي 36 الف <<< الظاهر يحبونا وااجد

المهم فيها اقساااااااام
* اسعافات وطوارئ**ووالتصوير اشعاعي**وتمريض**وصيدله**ومختبرات
**ومساعد طبيب اسنان**فني بصريات**والمراقبه الصحيه**ووالتخدير وانعاش**والسجلات الطبيه**والسكرتاريه الطبيه**
**و الخدمات الصحيه**ووالعلاج الوظيفي* *والتامين الصحي**وتقنيه اجهزه الصحيه* 
وهذا رقم تلفونهم
8305496
وموقعهم في الدمااام

ابي الا يعرفه عنه اي شي شهادتهم درساتهم ومعاملتهم كل شي عنه تكفووووووون المسااعده حتى لو معلومه صغيره*
**
*

----------


## نـــور الـقـمـر

مشكوره اختي بيسان على الموضوع

وانا يمكن راح اسجل فيه

----------


## بيسان

العفوو خيه

يالله خلينا نصير مع بعض

وبالتوفيق 

حبيتي

----------


## ام عبود

مرحبا اختي ..بيسان
اختي تدرس فيها وتقول شهاده معترف فيها دوليا ومو كل الاقسام مو جوده في الدمام ومدة الدراسه سنتين ونص بالانجليزي ...

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووووووره خيه على المعلوماات الحلووه

بس بسالش اختش مرتااحة في الدراسه 

وتدرس شنووو؟؟

وش رايها في قسم الصيدله..


وتسلمي على التووواجد

والله يرحم والديك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ام عبود

اهلين اختي بيسان
بالنسبة لاختي تدرس صيدله وتقول اوكي حلوه الدراسه وتعتمد على مااعتقد على الحفظ و عندها تطبيق يومين في الاسبوع في مستشفى بالخبر

----------


## بيسان

اها حركااااااات والله
انا نفس الشي ابي ادرس صيدله ان شااء الله

مشكوره خيتووو

على المعلوماات الحلووه

والله يعطيك العاااااافيه

ويحقق اماانيك واحلامك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ام عبود

العفو حبيبتي ولووووو احنا لبعض ....
ويسمع الله منك انشالله ..والله من جد محتاجه لدعواتكم يامؤمنين.

----------


## بيسان

شكرا لك اخيه مره اخرى

وبالتوفيق

----------


## دموع الشموع

أخواتي العزيزات ماتعرفوا احد يدرس في الاكاديميه أدارة مستشفيات ؟

----------


## بيسان

امم خيه اعرف ثنتين صيدله 

ووحده تمريض واسنان

واذا تبي اي شي انا تحت امرك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## دموع الشموع

مشكوره اختي بيسان

----------


## عذب الجوري

يعطيكم العافيه خواتي

حبوبات انا ودي أسال الاكاديميه اللي في الدمام عندهم اسنان او لا
ومتى التسجيل فيها؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عذب الجوري

على فكره بنوتات انا سمعت 
انو حتى اللي متخرجين من ادبي يقدروا يتخصصو بالمجالات العلميه اللي عندهم
لانهم يعطوهم كورس تاهيلي بالاول


بس ياليت اللي عندها علم باستفساراتي السابقه تفيدنا
:)

----------


## دموع الشموع

اختي عذب الجوري فيها اسنان والتسجيل بدأ ومادري الى الان مستمر او خلص 
اتوقع لسه وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## بيسان

خيتو بدا التسجيل انا رحت وعطوني ورقه اروح بها المستشفى او مستوصف 

عشان اسوي كشف طبي بس من البرود للحين مارحت

واذا طلعتي سليمه يقبلوك

ايه خيتوو في مساعد طبيب اسنان

وهم في ادبي يدرسو تخصصات علمي 


واي استفسار بالخدمة

----------


## عذب الجوري

يسلم قلبك يالغاليه ماقصرتي
بس معليش بغثك باسالتي خيتو خخخ

يعني التسجيل للحين باقي والا خلص
ومتى اوقات دوامهم عشان اذا بروح
وانتي من متى متخرجه
<<<<< مصختها خخخ
لاني الصراحه غبرت وانا متخرجه واخاف مايقبلوني لكن الحمدلله مجموعي قوي 94%
بس ماادري خايفه مايقبلوني

----------


## عذب الجوري

اي نسيت بعد خيتو
كيف الدفع عندهم؟؟ هل يبونه المبلغ مقدما والا نقدر نقسط  معهم؟؟

والعذر والسموحه عالازعاج خيتو

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتووو




> يعني التسجيل للحين باقي والا خلص
> ومتى اوقات دوامهم عشان اذا بروح





ايه خيه بدا اوقات الدوام من 8 الصباح الى 1 الظهر





> وانتي من متى متخرجه





خيتو صار لي بس سمستر جالسه بالبيت يعني السنة الا راحت 

خيتو انتي كلميهم وقولي لهم متى سنة التخرج مااتوقع يقولو لك لا




> كيف الدفع عندهم؟؟ هل يبونه المبلغ مقدما والا نقدر نقسط معهم؟؟





خيتو على راحتك الا تبيه انا بالاقساط 


اتوقع رديت على جميع استفساراتك الموجوده ماادري يمكن نسيت شي 

احنا حاضرين باي سوال

وبالتوفيق

ولا ازعاج ولا شي

----------


## عذب الجوري

ماقصرتي حبيبتي
ويعطيكم العافيه خواتي بيسان ودموع الشموع
والله يوفقنا واياكم وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## بيسان

الله يوفقك خيتووو

ولو هيذا واجبنا

واحنا في التوواجد دائما

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ارواح

السلام عليكم

والله اني مسجله في المنتدى علشان بس اسال عن الاكاديميه 

الجامعات السنه ماقبلو احد مانقول الا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل  :angry: 

ما اطول عليكم اني اتصلت الى هذه الاكاديميه وقالو ليي ان ادبي ماليهم الا تخصص واحد الا هو دبلوم اداره الخدمات الصحيه

لكن عادي ادرس اي تخصص ثاني طبعا ادرس ترم تأهيلي واني جالسه افكر في تكنولوجيا اشعه

بس حبيت اسأل عن دراستها كيف؟؟ صعبه سهله؟ انجليزي او عربي؟؟؟

ومادري كيف هالتخصص هذا اداره الخدمات الصحيه يعني بعدين لما اخلص كيف بتكون وظيفتي؟؟ مادري وشوهو هالتخصص  :huuh: 


اتمنى تردووو علييي ضروووري ضرووووري لان ابغا اسجل قبل لاتبدا الدراسه 

حتى لو ماكنتو تدرسو فيها اذا تعرفو احد اسالوه واذا تعرفو احد يشتغل في مستشفى بنفس هالتخصص اسالوه 


تحياتي 


ارواح

----------


## ارواح

مرحبااااااا

معقوله ولا احد يعرف عنها شيء ؟؟؟؟
ماحد رد ؟؟؟ :mad: 
اذا احد يعرف اي شيء عن تخصص اداره خدمات صحيه يررد عليي ضروووووري
مااافي وقت  :no:  ابغا اسجل  :wacko: 


تحياتي



ارواح

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
حتى اني من زمان اسال ماحد رد علي
مو اهمشي اسجل اهم شي بوضفوني والله كذه
لاان الحين مافي وظايفه 
وابي اسال عن التنميه العربيه ويش رايكم فيه واعطوني معلومات عنه لاانه نويه اسجل في الترام الثاني 

ولا تنسونه اهل الخير 
واذا احد تدرس في التنميه اتقول كيف الدراسه 
سهل صعبه 
ولا تنسونه

----------


## اخت الرجال

انا تو مسجله في الاكاديميه وادبي
اول شيء ندفع الف على شان يحجزوا لنا المقعد
وبعدين 5000 للتاهيلي لمدة ثلاثة شهور وطبعاً يعطونا فيها المواد العلميه
ثمن سنتين ونص تخصص ويصير الدفع فيها كل سمستر 9000
السمستر الاول 9000 والثاني 9000 والثالث9000 والرابع 8000 والخامس 8000
المجموع يطلع 49 الف
وطبعاً المستوى الثالث والرابع تطبيق 
اتمنى اني افدتكم
واذا تبون اي استفسار انا جاهز

----------


## اخت الرجال

ارواح ادبي لهم تخصص واحد الاهو ادارة
بس اذا تبي ادرسي تاهيلي وبعدين يصير حالش حال علمي
وبالنسبه للوظيفه الي اعرفه انها مضمونه مختبرات وتمريض هم المسؤولين عن توظيفش
اما التخصصات الثانيه ما يضمنوا لش

----------


## صوت الحنين

السلام
وين احسن معهد للدراسه
الاكاديميه الدوليه 
معهد التنميه 
السباعي
المواساه
المانع
 اني حابه ادرس مختبرات بس صار لييي 6 سنوات متخرجه من ثنوي وتخرجت من الجامعه
وكيف الدراسه كويسه وبعدها تضمنين التوظيف

تحياتي

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

هلا خيتوو صوت الحنين
انا ادرس في الاكاديمية الدوليه قسم مساعد طبيب اسنان
الدراسه حلوه بس بالانجلش في بعض الاستاذات يترجموا لش كل كلمة وفي بعضهم بس الكلمات الجديده عليك
خيتوو لو بتجي تدرسي معانا راح تدرسي اول شي تاهيلي "دراسه مواد العلمي " وبعدين تتخصصي
خيتوو ماافيه شي مضمون في الدنيا والارزاق بيد الله 
** خيتوو التسجيل لسا مااخلص اليوم في بنات جااييين يسجلوووا 

تحيااتي اختك.. سوبر ستار العشق

----------


## صوت الحنين

السلام
مشكوره اختي سوبر ستار العشق وما قصرتي

وباقي المعاهد ويش رايكم فيها 
تحياتي

----------


## snowball

أنا إن شاءالله هالسنه بتخرج :bigsmile: 
:
وأفكر بالمستقبل أدرس مختبرات  :rolleyes: 
:
إذا ماقبلوني بأي جاااااامعه :sad2: 
:
:
 يقولون هالقسم حليو

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

ان شااء الله تتخرجين ويقبلونك الجاامعه يارب

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
اختى  اتمنى لك التوفيق وللجميع  ايضا  ........عشان لااحد يزعل منا.....
هذا رابط  للكلية واتمنى انش تستفيدى 
www.medacademy.edu.sa
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## oooooooo

زين اني سجلت عن طريق الموقع 

يعني ما يصير؟؟!!  لازم اروح ؟!

----------

